# >> BAG RIDERS SALE: Air Lift Kits with Accuair Management <<



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*INTRODUCING 3 NEW FULL KITS WITH ACCUAIR MANAGEMENT SYSTEMS*

OUR COMPLETE KIT INCLUDES THE ACCUAIR CONTROLLER OF YOUR CHOICE,
4-CORNER AIR LIFT AIR SUSPENSION, VIAIR COMPRESSOR, 5 GALLON TANK,
3/8" AIR LINE, ACCUAIR VU4 MANIFOLD, SMC WATER TRAP AND ALL FITTINGS

*-- SWITCHSPEED:*
-- $1,974.00 (MKIV JETTA, GTI, GOLF, NEW BEETLE)
-- $1,984.00 (MKV/MKVI JETTA, GTI, RABBIT, B6 PASSAT, EOS, AUDI A3)
-- $2,174.00 (MKII/MKIII JETTA, GTI, GOLF, B4 PASSAT, CORRADO)

*-- E-LEVEL WITH ROCKER SWITCH:*
-- $2,390.00 (MKIV JETTA, GTI, GOLF, NEW BEETLE)
-- $2,400.00 (MKV/MKVI JETTA, GTI, RABBIT, B6 PASSAT, EOS, AUDI A3)
-- $2,590.00 (MKII/MKIII JETTA, GTI, GOLF, B4 PASSAT, CORRADO)

*-- E-LEVEL WITH TOUCH PAD:*
-- $2,590.00 (MKIV JETTA, GTI, GOLF, NEW BEETLE)
-- $2,600.00 (MKV/MKVI JETTA, GTI, RABBIT, B6 PASSAT, EOS, AUDI A3)
-- $2,790.00 (MKII/MKIII JETTA, GTI, GOLF, B4 PASSAT, CORRADO)












*WHAT IS THE ACCUAIR E-LEVEL SYSTEM?*

The e-Level™ Electronic Leveling System is the heart of any AccuAir load leveling suspension package and provides unparalleled technology and features. This second generation controller allows you to save three unique vehicle positions into memory based on True Position Based Height Sensors installed in each corner of your suspension. These three heights are then instantly accessible by the touch of a button. While parked or driving the system will utilize its Ride Monitor ModeTM to maintain the vehicle height while loading or unloading passengers and cargo or when road conditions change while driving. All of this automatic intelligence is unnoticed by the driver providing a consistent and perfected ride quality for all circumstances.

Operation of the e-Level™ system is simple, yet its features are constantly working to provide you with the perfect ride-height in all conditions. Because the e-Level™ system utilizes height sensors instead of pressure sensors, changes in load are accurately corrected for. The adjustments made by an e-Level™ controller are so accurate that each wheel maintains its height within 1/8 th of an inch and actually prevents cross-loading of air springs at a higher accuracy than any other method (Read “Air On Scales”). This is all made possible because the system calibrates to the vehicle upon installation and then learns how your air suspension behaves over time (similar to the technology used in today’s advanced fuel injection systems). This flexibility allows the e-Level™ controller to be used on any vehicle with a wide variety of valve speeds and requires no user tuning.

Combine all of this straightforward functionality with the intuitive e-Level™ TouchPad™ Interface for the ultimate in ease of use. This sleek interface is machined from billet aluminum to yield an unmatched high quality look and feel. The TouchPad™ gives full manual control over each air spring individually as well as fronts and rears in “pairs”. Position feedback is given to the user with a clean yellow glowing ring around each of the position buttons and every button is back lit with crystal white LED’s for night time operation. All wiring harnesses are color-coded and Plug-n-Play for quick and error-free installation. 


*FREE SHIPPING ON INDIVIDUAL ACCUAIR CONTROLLERS AND COMPONENTS: *


E-LEVEL SYSTEM WITH TOUCH PAD - $1,095.00


E-LEVEL SYSTEM WITH ROCKER SWITCH - $795.00


SWITCHSPEED CONTROLLER- $349.00


VU4 4-CORNER VALVE UNIT - $459.00


We accept Mastercard, Visa, Discover and PayPal.

*FREE UPS GROUND SHIPPING FOR THE LOWER 48 SATES*

PROMOTION ENDS OCTOBER 31ST AT MIDNIGHT.

*If you have any questions, feel free to call, email or PM us! *


----------



## sxedub (Jul 27, 2005)

so tempting...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

sxedub said:


> so tempting...


That e-Level is calling your name Nick :beer:

For those of you who want to add an Accuair control system or manifold to your existing setup, we're offering free shipping on the entire Accuair product line. (See the links above)


----------



## rali (Sep 20, 2006)

the touch pad looks sooo sexy :what:


----------



## steeLh (Sep 1, 2010)

You got my order. Soooo stoked right now.


----------



## .:3513 (Feb 12, 2009)

Will, are you going to be putting a kit together for the XL's when it comes out with Accuair? I am waiting for that.


----------



## RnB_BTS (Feb 4, 2004)

.:3513 said:


> Will, are you going to be putting a kit together for the XL's when it comes out with Accuair? I am waiting for that.


x2!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

.:3513 said:


> Will, are you going to be putting a kit together for the XL's when it comes out with Accuair? I am waiting for that.


Yes, we will be offering all of our current packages paired with the new XL's. If you'd like to take advantage of the current package pricing before the sales ends shoot me a PM or email and we can set up a pre-order.


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

Will is the E-level touch pad wireless?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

No, but you can go for the optional wireless key fob remotes:


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

uggh find someone to buy my mk4 so i can buy a full accuair switchspeed kit for the mk5 rabbit i want/////


----------



## StevenHenriksen (Feb 13, 2009)

I can't wait to get my kit!


----------



## JEmm26 (Oct 1, 2009)

nothing for the b5 a4?? :screwy:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

StevenHenriksen said:


> I can't wait to get my kit!


:thumbup::thumbup:



JEmm26 said:


> nothing for the b5 a4?? :screwy:


Air Lift is working on it, the kits for the A4 and S4 chassis (B5-B8, FWD and Quattro) are in the works. They should be available by early summer.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

PM sent


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

reynolds9000 said:


> PM sent


responded :thumbup:


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

bump


----------



## slammedfour (Aug 13, 2009)

you should probably change the switchspeed picture in your first layout seeing as that the switchspeed setup actually looks nothing like that since it's public release. :thumbup:


----------



## AccuAir (Jan 12, 2010)

slammedfour said:


> you should probably change the switchspeed picture in your first layout seeing as that the switchspeed setup actually looks nothing like that since it's public release. :thumbup:


 Hey, someone is watching the details  Slammed is correct. The picture of the SwitchSpeed ECU is different than the production model turned out. We decided to re-use the e-Level ECU enclosure and harnesses to make it easier when someone decides to upgrade to the e-Level down the road. 

So the answer to the common question; "How much is the e-Level upgrade down the road?" The upgrade from SwitchSpeed to e-Level is $795 (which includes (4) Height Sensor Kits, (1) Height Sensor Harness, (1) Tank Pressure Sensor, and (1) e-Level ECU). We can do the upgrade for $745 if you send your SwitchSpeed ECU in for re-programming. If you opted for the optional tank pressure sensor originally with your SwitchSpeed, than you can pull another $50 off, so its $695 to upgrade down the road.


----------



## JEmm26 (Oct 1, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> 
> Air Lift is working on it, the kits for the A4 and S4 chassis (B5-B8, FWD and Quattro) are in the works. They should be available by early summer.


 Oh nice! Might be talking to you then :thumbup:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Just ordered.


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

i want switchspeed


----------



## vcampg (Aug 24, 2007)

reynolds9000 said:


> Just ordered.


 put a second set on this guys order for me guys. thanks


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

reynolds9000 said:


> Just ordered.


 uh oh. the freshly painted mk3 is getting air? hell must've froze over!  

good luck with it. will's the man :thumbup:


----------



## rorofast (Mar 17, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

nap83 said:


> uh oh. the freshly painted mk3 is getting air? hell must've froze over!
> 
> good luck with it. will's the man :thumbup:


 
After H2O there's no way i couldn't do air. I've been on the fence about it for almost a year, but with this Accuair kit and the price, i had to pull the trigger and just go for it. 

Spread the word, my Ksports are for sale.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

reynolds9000 said:


> After H2O there's no way i couldn't do air. I've been on the fence about it for almost a year, but with this Accuair kit and the price, i had to pull the trigger and just go for it.
> 
> Spread the word, my Ksports are for sale.


 dude. i cant wait for you to frame!!!!:thumbup: 

and you wont regret it. airlifts ride smooth as hell even on the lowest acceptable setting. it makes driving fun again.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I seriously can't wait to see what they ride like. I haven't heard a single negative complaint, so i'll take that as they ride really good.  

BUMP for Bag Riders and the best deal around. :beer:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

you won't regret it dude. i'm glad you made the switch.. see for yourself the first time you cruise around on tjose bags. :thumbup:


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

bump :thumbup:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Got the email about the Accuair shipment, Will. Thanks for being so on point!! 

Bag Riders + Customer Service =


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

up top


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Any updates as to when the Accuair switchspeed will be in stock? I'm getting anxious!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Everything will be in on Thursday and we will get all pending Accuair orders out by Friday at the latest.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Sounds good! Are you sending the struts and management out all in one shipment?


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

I have sent a PM and email about kits.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

reynolds9000 said:


> Sounds good! Are you sending the struts and management out all in one shipment?


Yes indeed, everything will be going out together. 



OffLineR said:


> I have sent a PM and email about kits.


PM'ed


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2010)

Get in on these deals before they're gone.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Just got UPS confirmation! I suppose that means its been shipped out. So stoked. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## macster9090 (Jul 1, 2008)

aight looks nice but wheres the set up for the b5 passat??????


----------



## conte34 (May 8, 2010)

anything for a mk1 rabbit id buy it right now if you had the kit for a mk1 ?

[email protected]


----------



## steeLh (Sep 1, 2010)

reynolds9000 said:


> Just got UPS confirmation! I suppose that means its been shipped out. So stoked. :thumbup::thumbup:




Can't wait! :thumbup:


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

I want this kit so bad


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

macster9090 said:


> aight looks nice but wheres the set up for the b5 passat??????


It's in development right now from what i understand. You can always piece together a kit.. Will is a stand up dude, i'm sure he'd help you get it sorted.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

did i just see ms. lindsay post?  damn this thread is serious.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

macster9090 said:


> aight looks nice but wheres the set up for the b5 passat??????


 They are in the works, no ETA yet though 



conte34 said:


> anything for a mk1 rabbit id buy it right now if you had the kit for a mk1 ?
> 
> [email protected]


 These are also in the works, I will add your email to our mailing list for R&D. 



nap83 said:


> did i just see ms. lindsay post?  damn this thread is serious.


 Haha, I told her she needed to stop playing with Quickbooks and get back to the forums :laugh:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

bump:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

reynolds9000 said:


> bump:thumbup:


 thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Happy Halloween :beer::beer::beer: (Be safe everyone umpkin


----------

